# Kennel Name Help?



## vomtraumfänger

Okay, I have received much grammatical input from AbbyK9 so before I go on, I just want to say thank you!

But I feel bad about just bugging one person so I decided to post and see what you all think. I am trying to come up with/decide on a kennel name. I am down to these ones, and I'm going in circles :crazy: What do you think is the best, and why or why not the others? Any and all criticism is welcome. Here are some of my ideas in no particular order:

Vom Eisenraben (iron raven -Two dogs who meant a great deal to me were named Iron Rail and Kobe's Nevermore aka "Raven")

Von Besessenheit (obsession)

Von Berauschend (intoxicating)

Von Fantasie (fantasy)

Vom _Traumfänger_ (dreamcatcher)

:help:


----------



## Liesje

I like the last one, it's cool in English, easy to say even if you don't speak any German, and how can you have a German kennel name without an umlaut? 

I am friends with a German college professor and we were making up hypothetical kennel names for me, mine is "zum Großen Sterne". Ever summer my family goes to Big Star Lake which we just call "Big Star" (everyone drops the "Lake"). It's my favorite place ever, very important to me so I wanted that as my hypothetical kennel name and that's what he came up with. He said place names can use "zum" and adding the "e" to "Stern" makes it sort of old fashion dative noun.


----------



## Mac's Mom

tlmiller said:


> Okay, I have received much grammatical input from AbbyK9 so before I go on, I just want to say thank you!
> 
> But I feel bad about just bugging one person so I decided to post and see what you all think. I am trying to come up with/decide on a kennel name. I am down to these ones, and I'm going in circles :crazy: What do you think is the best, and why or why not the others? Any and all criticism is welcome. Here are some of my ideas in no particular order:
> 
> Vom Eisenraben (iron raven -Two dogs who meant a great deal to me were named Iron Rail and Kobe's Nevermore aka "Raven")
> 
> Von Besessenheit (obsession)
> 
> Von Berauschend (intoxicating)
> 
> Von Fantasie (fantasy)
> 
> Vom _Traumfänger_ (dreamcatcher)
> 
> :help:


Where will the Kennel be located? My opinion is that the name should be easy to figure out how pronounce especially if you hope to get word of mouth referrals.


----------



## vomtraumfänger

Liesje, that is a lovely name! I think when a name has meaning to you it makes it come alive.


----------



## vomtraumfänger

Mac's Mom said:


> Where will the Kennel be located? My opinion is that the name should be easy to figure out how pronounce especially if you hope to get word of mouth referrals.


I agree, which is why even though I love Besessenheit, I think if I said that to most people they would hand me a tissue.  It will be in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Mac's Mom

Von Fantasie is probably the easiest to say.


----------



## Freestep

Have you checked to make sure none of these are in use already?


----------



## vomtraumfänger

Freestep said:


> Have you checked to make sure none of these are in use already?


Definitely, I've been diligent with that. I hope I haven't missed any, but I've searched google, ofa, pedigreedatabase and several different gsd kennel lists and they are all clear as far as I can tell.


----------



## Liesje

None of them are in the SV SW database


----------



## Mrs.K

tlmiller said:


> Okay, I have received much grammatical input from AbbyK9 so before I go on, I just want to say thank you!
> 
> But I feel bad about just bugging one person so I decided to post and see what you all think. I am trying to come up with/decide on a kennel name. I am down to these ones, and I'm going in circles :crazy: What do you think is the best, and why or why not the others? Any and all criticism is welcome. Here are some of my ideas in no particular order:
> 
> Vom Eisenraben (iron raven -Two dogs who meant a great deal to me were named Iron Rail and Kobe's Nevermore aka "Raven")
> 
> Von Besessenheit (obsession)
> 
> Von Berauschend (intoxicating)
> 
> Von Fantasie (fantasy)
> 
> Vom _Traumfänger_ (dreamcatcher)
> 
> :help:


vom Eisenraben or vom Traumfaenger are the only ones that I'd suggest. The others are just not... what I'd consider as a Kennelname (I'm a German as well).


----------



## vomtraumfänger

Mrs.K said:


> vom Eisenraben or vom Traumfaenger are the only ones that I'd suggest. The others are just not... what I'd consider as a Kennelname (I'm a German as well).


Awesome, those are my favorites anyway! Thank you for your input. Since you speak German, can I ask you what I would do about traumfänger, because obviously when I get a domain name I will not be able to use the umlaut in the url. So should I just leave it out (traumfanger) or do I spell it traumfaenger in the url, and just use the umlaut when I can? Is it interchangeable? Not sure how to handle that if I use that one.


----------



## vomtraumfänger

Liesje said:


> None of them are in the SV SW database


Thank you so much for looking, I appreciate it


----------



## Mrs.K

tlmiller said:


> Awesome, those are my favorites anyway! Thank you for your input. Since you speak German, can I ask you what I would do about traumfänger, because obviously when I get a domain name I will not be able to use the umlaut in the url. So should I just leave it out (traumfanger) or do I spell it traumfaenger in the url, and just use the umlaut when I can? Is it interchangeable? Not sure how to handle that if I use that one.


if it's not taken yet, I'd use traumfaenger or vom-traumfaenger or zwinger-vom-traumfaenger, zwingervomtraumfaenger, vomtraumfaenger, traumfaenger-german-shepherds, traumfaengershepherds... 

any of these would probably work BUT to make it easy for Americans I'd use traumf*a*nger instead of traumfaenger.


----------



## paulag1955

What's the difference between "von" and "vom?"

I tend to prefer the names that are preceded by vom.


----------



## vomtraumfänger

Mrs.K said:


> if it's not taken yet, I'd use traumfaenger or vom-traumfaenger or zwinger-vom-traumfaenger, zwingervomtraumfaenger, vomtraumfaenger, traumfaenger-german-shepherds, traumfaengershepherds...
> 
> any of these would probably work BUT to make it easy for Americans I'd use traumf*a*nger instead of traumfaenger.


Okay, how about www.vomtraumfanger.com? So you're saying just leave out the umlaut on the url and the "e", right? I like that better anyway, simpler. But I will still use the umlaut in the text on my website because it's awesome :smirk:


----------



## vomtraumfänger

paulag1955 said:


> What's the difference between "von" and "vom?"
> 
> I tend to prefer the names that are preceded by vom.


I like vom better too. Even though it isn't really just a matter of opinion . . . it actually depends which gender the noun is . . . feminine gets "von" and masculine/neuter gets "vom"


----------



## Mrs.K

tlmiller said:


> Okay, how about www.vomtraumfanger.com? So you're saying just leave out the umlaut on the url and the "e", right? I like that better anyway, simpler. But I will still use the umlaut in the text on my website because it's awesome :smirk:


Yes, that is perfect. I'd get that registered right away before somebody else snatches it away. And yes, It's simpler for the english speaking population, so I'd leave it at traumfanger


----------



## vomtraumfänger

Mrs.K said:


> Yes, that is perfect. I'd get that registered right away before somebody else snatches it away. And yes, It's simpler for the english speaking population, so I'd leave it at traumfanger


Okay, I bought the domain name. So the web address is mine anyway, but how do I register the name so no one can take it from me if I haven't had any reg'd litters yet? Is there any other way to claim it if you haven't started breeding yet?


----------



## Chris Wild

I like vom Eisenraben or vom Traumfanger best as well. I agree the meaning of the other names just doesn't seem appropriate for a kennel.

While I like the sound of the second, if it were me I'd probably go with the first due to the special personal meaning.

Also keep in mind that that umlaut won't just be a problem with website addresses, but also on AKC papers. You can't use an umlaut in AKC registered names, so you'll have to either leave it out or turn it into ae, which can get confusing to people when they see two different spellings of the same name.


----------



## Danielle609

So I don't have much input on the Kennel name, but I love Big Star! I have a cottage up there I bought from my Aunt a couple of years ago. My parents have a cottage up there...all my summers have/are spent up there! I just stopped up their yesterday to drop a trailer off, they got quite a bit of snow up there! I love your Hypothetical kennel name 



Liesje said:


> I like the last one, it's cool in English, easy to say even if you don't speak any German, and how can you have a German kennel name without an umlaut?
> 
> I am friends with a German college professor and we were making up hypothetical kennel names for me, mine is "zum Großen Sterne". Ever summer my family goes to Big Star Lake which we just call "Big Star" (everyone drops the "Lake"). It's my favorite place ever, very important to me so I wanted that as my hypothetical kennel name and that's what he came up with. He said place names can use "zum" and adding the "e" to "Stern" makes it sort of old fashion dative noun.


----------



## lhczth

I have an umlaut in my kennel name. I like the meaning so just dealt with the fact that the AKC won't recognize them. 

I like the last one myself.


----------



## doggiedad

i like all of these names. i think you should pick
a name.



tlmiller said:


> Vom Eisenraben (iron raven -Two dogs who meant a great deal to me were named Iron Rail and Kobe's Nevermore aka "Raven")
> 
> Von Besessenheit (obsession)
> 
> Von Berauschend (intoxicating)
> 
> Von Fantasie (fantasy)
> 
> Vom _Traumfänger_ (dreamcatcher)
> 
> :help:


----------



## doggiedad

if it's easy to pronounce it's not exotic.



Mac's Mom said:


> Where will the Kennel be located? My opinion is that the name should be easy to figure out how pronounce especially if you hope to get word of mouth referrals.


----------



## vomtraumfänger

Traumfänger German Shepherds it is! Thank you all so much, you've been so helpful. :hug:


----------



## vomtraumfänger

lhczth said:


> I have an umlaut in my kennel name. I like the meaning so just dealt with the fact that the AKC won't recognize them.
> 
> I like the last one myself.


The AKC should get with the program lol.


----------



## Liesje

Danielle609 said:


> So I don't have much input on the Kennel name, but I love Big Star! I have a cottage up there I bought from my Aunt a couple of years ago. My parents have a cottage up there...all my summers have/are spent up there! I just stopped up their yesterday to drop a trailer off, they got quite a bit of snow up there! I love your Hypothetical kennel name


For real?! Do any of you rent? We had SUCH a hard time finding enough space for this summer. None of us actually own property but my family has been there every summer since the 50s, maybe earlier. They know pretty much everyone who's been on the lake longer than a few years (so many people come and go) and we get invited to the association meetings, lol. My dad and uncle are putting some pressure on the owners of a cottage my family rented for probably 20 years running, trying to get them to sell.

I'll be there July 28-August 11, just put in my vacay slips.


----------



## bocron

I like the first one, it rolls off the tongue very easily and is easy to read/pronounce right off the bat.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD

tlmiller said:


> Traumfänger German Shepherds it is! Thank you all so much, you've been so helpful. :hug:


Love the name vom Traumfänger! Good choice.


----------



## Danielle609

Ask your parents if the know the Deederly's. My Dad grew up there so he knows a lot of people too. It has gotten so popular lately that I can't keep up with everyone. We are on White Aspen, which is right by Pine Groove Beach, or 1/2 mile before the boat launch if you take a left at the golf course. Right now I don't rent. We are still slowly piecing our cottage together. It is/was a fixer upper and we stripped it to the studs. We aren't made of gold (not even bronze ) and have been doing the work by ourselves and slowly. This summer, fingers crossed it should be complete! My Parents don't rent either, not sure why though. But where are you renting this year? All my favorite childhood memories are up there...one place I always feel at peace! I have 2 cottage right by me for sale, you should buy one and then when I eventually get a dog they could have play dates on the beach  


Liesje said:


> For real?! Do any of you rent? We had SUCH a hard time finding enough space for this summer. None of us actually own property but my family has been there every summer since the 50s, maybe earlier. They know pretty much everyone who's been on the lake longer than a few years (so many people come and go) and we get invited to the association meetings, lol. My dad and uncle are putting some pressure on the owners of a cottage my family rented for probably 20 years running, trying to get them to sell.
> 
> I'll be there July 28-August 11, just put in my vacay slips.


----------



## Liesje

I'm renting my mom's cousin's place this year. If you walk out the door at Bozo's and turn right (towards the Chapel), it's about the 6th or so cottage on the left. Not the greatest spot on the lake for the beach aspect (no beach, steep hill, have to float out for sun b/c the dock is shaded) but he's got a really long property so I never have trouble with my dogs being outside off lead. He's only got one bathroom and we've got so many people now my mom caved and rented one of those mcmansion places but I'm still renting the other place b/c of my dogs, hopefully my income tax return will cover it! All the places we grew up at would be on your section of the lake but on the other side, facing south, on Chapel Road (just a sandy two-track, between the Chapel and the fire station). They're all tiny places - Jipping's, Greidanus', Owen's (the one we're after), Elhart's (one my family has rented since the 60s).

I'll tell you when I fell in love with GSDs.... are you familiar with the Burger place? It's a red house and a smaller red cottage, it would be across from you and to your right. Those people had a GSD called Chelsea. I say "had" because I don't believe there's any chance she could still be alive given the time frame. That was the dog that sold me on GSDs. We'd walk the beach down to their place frog hunting and she would come out and say hi. Then she'd follow us back to our place and play with us. At the time it seemed like everyone around there knew her so it was never a problem. When we got called in for supper we'd say "Chelsea go home now" and she'd trot back down the beach to the Burger's. There was a very old woman living in the home, she may be passed now too. Sometimes my cousin and I would talk to her. I'm sure the people that come now would have no idea who I am, but I still walk down that beach. They are on their third, maybe even forth generation of GSD. Chelsea, then her daughter Heidi, then her daughter Greta. One of them, I think Heidi, lost a leg in a boating accident and is a tripod dog.


----------



## Danielle609

I sent you a PM, I feel bad for stealing this thread


----------



## vomtraumfänger

bocron said:


> I like the first one, it rolls off the tongue very easily and is easy to read/pronounce right off the bat.


I like it too, and even though I didn't end up using it, I'm a writer and my fiction-loving mind has come up with an idea for it I think . . . look for it on the New York Times bestseller list! hehe


----------



## vomtraumfänger

vomheinolf said:


> Love the name vom Traumfänger! Good choice.


Thank you!


----------



## vomtraumfänger

Danielle609 said:


> I sent you a PM, I feel bad for stealing this thread


Don't feel bad at all, no biggie, I was done using it anyway lol 

Hmmmm . . . here's a random question . . . how can I quote and reply to three different people without posting 3 different times? (Looks down) I feel like such a noob right now . . . :blush:


----------



## RubyTuesday

I prefer vom Eisenraben or vom Traumfanger. I'd probably have gone with vom Eisenraben b/c 'Iron Raven' resonates with me, though dreamcatcher is also lovely. 

Lies, I love your Big Star kennel name, including its back story. You'll just have to breed & make it a reality(jk).


----------



## vomtraumfänger

RubyTuesday said:


> I prefer vom Eisenraben or vom Traumfanger. I'd probably have gone with vom Eisenraben b/c 'Iron Raven' resonates with me, though dreamcatcher is also lovely.
> 
> Lies, I love your Big Star kennel name, including its back story. You'll just have to breed & make it a reality(jk).


I will be honest, I am still torn even though now I'm committed, haha. Losing sleep over it still lol . . . dreams and nightmares over kennel names like "did I pick the right one?" And then it didnt help when I discovered a border collie kennel in Germany spelled vom Traumfaenger. It depressed me. I wanted a name that no one else had so I should have gone with Eisenraben  drat.


----------



## northwoodsGSD

You can still change it, lol
You're not "locked" into keeping the 1st kennel name. If you want to change it, change it.


----------



## vomtraumfänger

northwoodsGSD said:


> You can still change it, lol
> You're not "locked" into keeping the 1st kennel name. If you want to change it, change it.


I mean of course I _could_. It's not that I like Eisenraben better, I'm just afraid my kennel name is too generic hence might be readily copycat'd which would stink 

But maybe if that happened, by the time it happened I'd have a "perfect" new name anyway lol.


----------



## northwoodsGSD

oh I hear ya. When I finally had it narrowed down to a couple names, I went back & forth for about a month before deciding, lol
I also did a thorough search when deciding on my kennel name. I found one place with a similar name, but they only did boarding.
Your thread had me curious, so I searched the name again. I found a kennel in Canada with the same exact kennel name 
Not much I can do about it, I'm not about to change my kennel name.
I like both names. Just go with the one that feels right to YOU & bugger anyone else


----------



## vomtraumfänger

Oh wow, bummer  I mean, I'm sure it's not the end of the world, it does happen. It happens a LOT with American breeds it seems so we should feel fortunate. On random Google searches I have seen pages of duplicates within the same breed group . . . THAT is horrifying to me haha.

But having to worry about one other kennel, not too bad. It's a big world, bound to happen.

Honestly neither of those names is quite the holy grail of kennel names to me, they are both beautiful, and I LOVE them, but I wanted something to me that just felt like . . . I have _arrived._ And neither feel that way yet. I decided Eisenraben is just a bit too sinister-sounding for me. Has me thinking wrought iron and scary things lol. So for now, the one I picked I'm happy with. But I would still love to have one that just says it all in two words. Maybe it's just too early in my life to find it. Honestly, when I think of what makes me "feel" the most, and just sums it all up for me I think of my son Jamie. I almost just named my kennel after him. But I was told I could do better than naming my pups Fido von Jamie.


----------



## robk

Did you change your user name to vomtraumfanger? I did not know you could do that!


----------



## vomtraumfänger

robk said:


> Did you change your user name to vomtraumfanger? I did not know you could do that!


An administrator was kind enough to change it for me when I asked


----------

